# Apple Car play



## agit (Oct 15, 2013)

Hello Would anyone please let me know if apple carplay info ie "incoming call" should show on DIC I do have 2016 LT true north with 8 inch mylink and colour DIC (carplay not showing in DIC) thank you


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Yes, I got a call the other day on the MyLink screen. My phone was paired to Bluetooth as well as plugged into the USB.


----------



## agit (Oct 15, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> Yes, I got a call the other day on the MyLink screen. My phone was paired to Bluetooth as well as plugged into the USB.


are you using an iPhone? Because with the iPhone once plug in the USB carplay take over and disconnect from bluetooth


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

agit said:


> are you using an iPhone? Because with the iPhone once plug in the USB carplay take over and disconnect from bluetooth


Yes, iPhone 6. It does not disconnect from Bluetooth when plugged into USB. Audio streaming defaults to USB instead, but phone calls will still go over Bluetooth. Incoming call information shows on the 8" screen and DIC as well.


----------



## agit (Oct 15, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> Yes, iPhone 6. It does not disconnect from Bluetooth when plugged into USB. Audio streaming defaults to USB instead, but phone calls will still go over Bluetooth. Incoming call information shows on the 8" screen and DIC as well.


You must have the Apple Carplay disable because when carplay is unable it is in control and the Bluetooth get disconnected


----------

